

48 hours hackaton: releasing public data for the people (spanish) - jneira
http://www.abredatos.es/

======
porras
Great action! Congrats to the organization and all the teams! They all have
special merits since the state of the public data in Spain is just awful. One
may think of crushing raw data but it's more like scraping really crappy
websites. I hope there's some noise with this action and open data really
starts in Spain.

My favorite entries:

<http://lospresusde.org/>

<http://3126euros.com/>

<http://www.gastopublico.es/>

<http://www.misparadas.com/locations>

<http://modalkombat.demimismo.com/>

<http://populo.heroku.com/>

<http://monquartier.heroku.com/> (I may be biased here, this is my project ;)
)

~~~
tropin
Hola porras,

why the lack of cities in your project?

~~~
porras
I'm glad you asked this question ;-)

The contest's purpose is not to replace real open data with scraping bad HTML,
but to show people what kind of things would be possible if government freed
the data. The projects are just examples but not full featured, because the
scraping approach has obvious limitations. In our case, all data is scraped
from the INE website (<http://www.ine.es/>), but there's one single data which
couldn't be obtained from any official source in a programmatical way, one
that is essential: the mapping between official districts number and the
district name. We had to type that data
([http://github.com/valakirka/monquartier/blob/master/config/d...](http://github.com/valakirka/monquartier/blob/master/config/districts.yml))
and that's the only reason of the small scope. If we had had normalized and
public data, our app would include the data for all cities, towns and villages
in Spain, and not only at the district level but also at the neighbourhood
level, which would make it a lot more interesting (and that's what we wanted
to make clear to the people).

When government does its part, we'll do ours ;)

------
jneira
A resume of the 29 projects with language, framework and links to source code:
<http://txt.io/t-ew1t>

